# Signs of a Classical n00b.



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1. Loves Beethoven
2. Doesn't like Wagner

Post your own


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If that were worthy of reply, I'd admit that I'm wallowing in noobiness.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

And how does that make you feel?


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never heard of Wagner, is he new?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1a.) loves Wagner
1b.) has never gotten past that
2.) is the most irritating proselytizer about Wagner that any proselyte has ever been about anything.

n00b.....


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Toddlertoddy said:


> I've never heard of Wagner, is he new?


No! Wagner will be 200 years old this year!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

PetrB said:


> 1a.) loves Wagner
> 1b.) has never gotten past that


PetrB is what is called in knowledgeable circles as "Anti-Wagner".

The goal of the Anti-Wagner is to deceive the world by vapid posts attempting to tarnish Wagner with scrumptious language.

Do not be fooled.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> PetrB is what is called in knowledgeable circles as "Anti-Wagner".
> 
> The goal of the Anti-Wagner is to deceive the world by vapid posts attempting to tarnish Wagner with scrumptious language.
> 
> Do not be fooled.


Are you Couchie?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Are you Couchie?


No, I'm Richard Wagner. I wrote Tannhauser after I got Berlioz drunk enough to hum me the main themes.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> PetrB is what is called in knowledgeable circles as "Anti-Wagner".
> 
> The goal of the Anti-Wagner is to deceive the world by vapid posts attempting to tarnish Wagner with scrumptious language.
> 
> Do not be fooled.


PetrB is what is known in many circles as one who finds the mono-obsessive -- a severe disorder after all -- as painfully annoying as they are to be pitied.: the mono obsessive has no other subject, places utterly out of context comments upon their object of obsession at any opportunity, and ultimately, have not only nothing new to say, but nothing much to say at all, since it is a compulsion running them exactly like a puppeteer pulls the strings to make the marionettes dance. When I try to exercise patience with such unfortunates, I remind myself 'they cannot help themselves,' (literally and figuratively.)

While the obsessive so afflicted deserves anyone's compassion, they do not deserve attention or fueling. Once in a rare while, like an idiot savant, they can appear to make some cogent and salient remark about the object of their obsession, but in this case, with all the symptomatic behavior of a n00b, tend to gush more generalities than any good argument pro or con as to why the object of their obsession is worthy enough to be persistently discussed to the exclusion of all else.

This post is not about Wagner, but about the obsessive behavior of one who 'latches' on to a subject, in this case the works of one artist, and just cannot see beyond the context of their disorder.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

oh my god man, I love Wagner a _lot_ (he's one of my favorite composers, and definitely my favorite operatic composer), but calm down


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

PetrB said:


> PetrB is what is known in many circles as one who finds the mono-obsessive -- a severe disorder after all -- as painfully annoying as they are to be pitied.: the mono obsessive has no other subject, places utterly out of context comments upon their object of obsession at any opportunity, and ultimately, have not only nothing new to say, but nothing much to say at all, since it is a compulsion running them exactly like a puppeteer pulls the strings to make the marionettes dance. When I try to exercise patience with such unfortunates, I remind myself 'they cannot help themselves,' (literally and figuratively.)
> 
> While the obsessive so afflicted deserves anyone's compassion, they do not deserve attention or fueling. Once in a rare while, like an idiot savant, they can appear to make some cogent and salient remark about the object of their obsession, but in this case, with all the symptomatic behavior of a n00b, tend to gush more generalities than any good argument pro or con as to why the object of their obsession is worthy enough to be persistently discussed to the exclusion of all else.
> 
> This post is not about Wagner, but about the obsessive behavior of one who 'latches' on to a subject, in this case the works of one artist, and just cannot see beyond the context of their disorder.


You misunderstand. I can no longer pretend to be merely _obsessed_ with Wagner, like some common Wagnerian neophyte.

Now I am _become_ Wagner, destroyer of worlds.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Replace Beethoven and Mozart and you might have something there. Except for the Wagner part.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> No, I'm Richard Wagner. I wrote Tannhauser after I got Berlioz drunk enough to hum me the main themes.


That's right, only a drunkard is stupid enough to come up with the pilgrims' chorus.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

1. Calling other classical music fans "n00bs"


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone who sets himself up to be shot down in flames.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

PetrB said:


> 1a.) loves Wagner
> 1b.) has never gotten past that
> 2.) is the most irritating proselytizer about Wagner that any proselyte has ever been about anything.
> 
> n00b.....


I am a noob. I have never denied it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Toddlertoddy said:


> Are you Couchie?


DOH! Same mono-obsessive, saying nothing of interest but Wagner x infinitum. They can't help it, the disorder is that compelling.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

There is some truth in this PetrB. There may be the day when I can discuss Wagner intelligently without foaming at the mouth, but it is not this day!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> You misunderstand. I can no longer pretend to be merely _obsessed_ with Wagner, like some common Wagnerian neophyte.
> 
> Now I am _become_ Wagner, destroyer of worlds.


I told y'all poor suckers, he went the full ham!

Wagner must be alive and well as the dark lord of the Sith. It is possible that the poster in question has killed and succeeded Richard Wagner born in 1813. More mediation on this matter, I require.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Wagner himself loved Beethoven, does it make him a classical noob?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

jani said:


> Wagner himself loved Beethoven, does it make him a classical noob?


Only if he didn't like his own music. Apparently.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> There is some truth in this PetrB. There may be the day when I can discuss Wagner intelligently without foaming at the mouth, but it is not this day!


But can you discuss anything intelligently without foaming at the mouth?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> There is some truth in this PetrB. There may be the day when I can discuss Wagner intelligently without foaming at the mouth, but it is not this day!


Hmmm... let me think... been hanging out with professor Tolkien in that Norse paradise?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Calls instrumental pieces "songs."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually a newbie is someone that thinks "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" is the greatest classical work.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Somehow this thread has actually gotten worse since the OP.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Somehow this thread has actually gotten worse since the OP.


I am sick and tired of your negativity.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> I am sick and tired of your negativity.


RichardWagner your rant is a leaf in a toaster.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> RichardWagner your rant is a leaf in a toaster.


Crudblud your posts are a toaster in a bathtub.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Crudblud your posts are a toaster in a bathtub.


LOL Got a comeback for that?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Crudblud your posts are a toaster in a bathtub.


RichardWagner your bath is ready.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Crudblud you forgot to pay the electric bill !


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Closed to avoid further violations of the ToS


----------

